# Can anyone recommend a good lap desk?



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I finally got wireless internet in my house, and much as I love being able to use my notebook computer on my couch, it is pretty uncomfortable without a lap desk.  Does anyone have a recommendation?  I'd like one with padding or a pillow on the bottom...thanks!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=16438200

This is one I have been looking at. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've not used one, but my sister uses one of the Levenger lap desks. I'm not sure which one she has. I think it's this one but it might be one of the others on this page.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember we had a discussion about this a few months ago.  I tried to find the thread, but I really need to be working on transcripts.  I put lap desk in the search engine, but didn't come up with anything.  I'll keep looking when I take a break.
deb


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know how concerned you are about looks, but if price is an issue, there's a nice one at Walmart that's the cheapest I've found, about $14.00. I also have one from Border's, about $20 that's a really nice size for using it in the car. Barnes & Noble has the cutest ones, if you're a teenaged girl that is.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was going to make you a picture link, but for some reason my copy/paste isn't working.    I use the Belkin CushTop Notebook Stand, which you can find on Amazon Marketplace for as low as $16.95.  It's not very padded, but it's not uncomfortable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a nice one from Levenger. . .but it could use more padding on the bottom.  I still usually put a pillow on my lap. . . .so, my advice would be to look for one that has a good fluffy pillow bottom.  A beanbag like filling is good because you can angle it as you need to.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Check craft stores like Michael's - they usually have the ones with the pillow bottoms.  I've kicked myself for not buying the $3 one I saw at a thrift store a couple of months ago!  Would've been perfect for my netbook.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions!  Last night I came across the Levenger models and the Belkin.  With the Belkin, I worry that it will just slip off of the top, since there's no lip on it.  I like the Levenger model with the wrist guard and the pillow bottom, but it's a little more than I was hoping to spend at $49.95.  I hadn't thought to check Michael's or WalMart, so I know what I'm doing this afternoon


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I have used two different ones from Belkin:

I used the cushtop version first. But it was a little too tall. 


I am currently using the cushdesk; I like the height better. It has a hard, smooth top, so I can use the mouse easily. The bottom is padded, but not as deep as the bean bag lap desks. It comes in different colors: 
 

These are the Amazon links, but I purchased mine on sale at BestBuy/Target, respectively.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you going to use it for a laptop type thing?  'Cause they usually have little rubber feet so won't really slip much.  At least, such has been my experience.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Are you going to use it for a laptop type thing? 'Cause they usually have little rubber feet so won't really slip much. At least, such has been my experience.


True - plus you can always use a little of that non-slip shelf liner under it if the feet aren't enough. Of course I usually use my old high school yearbook under my netbook, despite the fact we have 3 lap desks around here. One of them I even bought myself.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I am currently using the cushdesk; I like the height better. It has a hard, smooth top, so I can use the mouse easily. The bottom is padded, but not as deep as the bean bag lap desks. It comes in different colors:


Ooh, I like that one!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Kindled Spirit said:


> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=16438200
> 
> This is one I have been looking at. Looks pretty cool.


I have this one and I love it


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

marianner said:


> Ooh, I like that one!


Oh nice.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I am using for a laptop--a Macbook 13".  Unfortunately, it doesn't have any feet on it, but the suggestion about shelf liner is pretty ingenious--I hadn't thought of that, but I bet it would work really well.

Lynn, I like that cushdesk, and hadn't seen it before--thanks!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Euro Lap Desk, 22 1/2"W x 16"D, Mahogany/BlackItem # 986015

I bought this from Office Depot, in store, for $24.00 just yesterday and really love it. I have one of the taller foam Belkin lap desks and it worked fine for my netbook but I just received a 13.3 Toshiba Satellite T135-S1310 for xmas and it was a bit small for that. I can also see over the top to the TV. It has a hard, generous surface large enough for my laptop and to also mouse on and a very stable beanbag type pillow on the bottom that is secured by velcro. I am short so I have short legs and not much "lap" but with the curve on this it fits great.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been the clear lapdesk that comes with the book buddy pillow.  For my netbook, I use it with the pillow (it attaches) and for just writing on, I use just the clear lapdesk.

Barnes & Noble has a nice bamboo extra-large lapdesk with cushioned bottom that I've been admiring.


----------

